# Best Oxygenating Plants?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanna get some live plants to help with the nitrates im just wondering which would be the best?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

hornwort , water sprite etc basically any plants that grow fast. I would try the first 2 I suggested


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks a lot


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

can you use wisteria as a floating plant?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yup


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

do u just let it free float? or wont it get pushed by the filter?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

water sprite is probably the easiest and fastest growing plant I have ever had. Yes it might get pushed around by the filter if left floating but after a while the entire top will fill up with them.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

is it bad to tie them in place wiht like fishing line or garbage ties so they stay still or do you want them moving around?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Plants are a NO, for me personally.

There benifits are very minor unless you really get into it and run a "planted tank".

I found myself going to the store and replacing plastic plants because they get shreded so often. Im assuming real plants will have the same fate.
With that said this is totaly my oppinion. I know people have wonderful tanks which are planted and dont have the same problem as myself.

"is it bad to tie them in place wiht like fishing line or garbage ties so they stay still or do you want them moving around?" _I dont see a problem. Id say its fine._


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have watersprite and it is one of the fastest growing plants I've ever had. I have some floating and some planted. I've found that the planted seems to grow a bit faster of course this is the opposite of what I researched online. I do tie it to the center brace in the tank every now and then. Just to keep it from flipping about when it floats over to the XP3 spraybar. After awhile it will sprout little stems up that will catch on the brace and you no longer have to tie it up. I love how it shoots roots down in the water. They look really cool blowing in the current.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hornwort is great. It is cheap and grows like crazy. I have had good results lightly anchoring it in substrate, but it likes to free float much better.


----------

